# Hollenback Promoted to Region Manager of State Boating Programs



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy Hollenback of Utica has been promoted to the position of region manager of state boating programs for central and southern Ohio, according to the ODNR Division of Watercraft.More...

More...


----------

